# Making the noise of doves' wings (but with her mouth)



## Beakybeak (Aug 25, 2016)

My first ever girl budgie is making dove noises when she is on me, my fiancé, or on my tablet.  We spend a lot of our day with her, talking to her and playing with her (as much as she'll let) and noticed the cutest dove/pigeon noises. :clearwing 2: They are so faint that I think my camera wouldn't be able to catch them. She makes them only when she is about to nibble something on me (she loves sweaters) or nibble my tablet, so we know that when she makes them, she is about to nibble. Lol

Is this noise a typical female budgie noise, or did she make it up? It's so sweet sounding. I've only had a male before.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Some budgies can make a soft cooing sound that resembles the one done by dove/pigeons. In my case, I have noticed this sound more on my males than on my females.
As for the sound of flapping wings, that's very interesting, your budgie girl seems to have the talent for mimicry and reproducing the sounds/chirps.
Maybe she can even learn a few words if you spend some time training her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your budgie sounds adorable! What is her name?
We'd love to see some pictures of her.

I do want to advise you to be very careful about allowing her to nibble on any type of fabric. Ingestion of fabric fibers can lead to crop impaction. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to you and your little girl! She sounds like a cutie  

I am familiar with the noise mourning doves' wings make, and agree that it's a normal little noise  Either she made it up (Budgies are good at that!) or she heard it somewhere--either way, it's just happy, relaxed cooing 

I can't wait to meet her when you get a chance! hoto: Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided to be sure that you are up to date on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help  

Cheers! :wave:


----------

